# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Nexus, city of legends [commission]

## J.Edward

I was contacted again by 2c Gaming, who I worked with in 2017 to produce *Archensheen*.
This time we visit Nexus, the city of Legends, which sits at the convergence of a collection of universes, or dimensions.
So it's sort of a hodge-podge of periods and technology. 

I was glad to be able to work with them again.
They will be running a kickstarter for this project, so I'll keep you posted.
Or follow them on social media - 
https://twitter.com/2cgaming
https://www.facebook.com/2cgaming

The kickstarter is live - *Nexus, city of legends*

----------


## arsheesh

Whoa, that's really something!  I'm really impressed with how well you've managed to represent the convergence between the different dimensions in the layout of this map.  The circular, somewhat radial design of each of the dimensions/city centers gives the impression that each dimension is colliding with the others like the ripples of rain drops on a pond.  Very cleverly designed.  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## J.Edward

> Whoa, that's really something!  I'm really impressed with how well you've managed to represent the convergence between the different dimensions in the layout of this map.  The circular, somewhat radial design of each of the dimensions/city centers gives the impression that each dimension is colliding with the others like the ripples of rain drops on a pond.  Very cleverly designed.  
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Thanks Arsheesh  :Very Happy: 
It was a challenge. I had a few false starts and redoes.
This map is definitely a testament to why thumbnail sketches are so important before jumping in.  :Wink:

----------


## Kellerica

My drawing hand gets sympathy cramps just looking at that sea of buildings!  :Very Happy:  
I'll never understand how you do it.

----------


## Jerron

This is an amazing piece of work! Do you plan to color in the buildings? I guess they will stand out more when they are in a different color from the background.

----------


## Wingshaw

Spectacular and stupendous! Sadly, I can't rep you this time, but it is exceptionally well-deserved.

There is one thing about this map that, compared to your usual city maps, niggles (for lack of a better word) at me a little bit: Nexus is a lot less colourful than your usual maps. Was that part of the commission brief, or a design choice?

Wingshaw

----------


## Bogie

So.Much.Detail!!

----------


## - JO -

Amazing map ... The level of details is absolutely stunning ! And the way the map "cut" the city gives an impression of hugeness ! Briliant idea !!!

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Dagnabit! I'm running out of drool.  :Very Happy:   Great job on this, as usual.

----------


## GodofMoxie

This looks amazing!

----------


## J.Edward

> My drawing hand gets sympathy cramps just looking at that sea of buildings!  
> I'll never understand how you do it.


hehe, Thanks Kell  :Smile: 
I'm a glutton for punishment. ;P



> This is an amazing piece of work! Do you plan to color in the buildings? I guess they will stand out more when they are in a different color from the background.


Thanks Jerron. No, this is as the client requested.
Partly due to cost, but also in keeping with previous map style.



> Spectacular and stupendous! Sadly, I can't rep you this time, but it is exceptionally well-deserved.
> 
> There is one thing about this map that, compared to your usual city maps, niggles (for lack of a better word) at me a little bit: Nexus is a lot less colourful than your usual maps. Was that part of the commission brief, or a design choice?
> 
> Wingshaw


Thanks George  :Smile: 
The same applies here - mainly cost/time to produce.
At this size, full color would have more than doubled time to produce, and thus more than doubled price.
Plus it is in a similar style to Archensheen, previously commissioned by them.



> So.Much.Detail!!


 :Very Happy:  It is a lot. 
Thanks Bogie



> Amazing map ... The level of details is absolutely stunning ! And the way the map "cut" the city gives an impression of hugeness ! Briliant idea !!!


Thanks Joel  :Smile: 
Yeah, I decided to do that so that we could get close enough for the details the client wanted, but also so people knew it continued out further.
It's supposed to be a huge city. The original spec was for an even larger city.



> Dagnabit! I'm running out of drool.   Great job on this, as usual.


Thanks Greason  :Very Happy: 
I have some droolish maps coming soon.



> This looks amazing!


Thanks GoM  :Smile:

----------


## MistyBeee

A legend maps a city of legends. I have the feeling there's some secret hidden in the curves and the shapes, like a secret language only this magical eye could read. 
Wonderful. Amazing. And feel free to add any kind of superlative saying how much I love it.
 :Smile:

----------


## Jaxilon

I commented over on dA but wanted to just say again how impressive this is to me. As others have said the sheer number of buildings overwhelms my drawing hand. This city must hold EPIC stories unfolding on a daily basis. Super!!

----------


## Misjay Maps

Spotted this on Instagram the other day and thought it looked good. ... 
The larger view here is amazing. My favorite part is the the whisper woods. 
Thanks for being an inspiration

----------


## Ilanthar

This is just amazing. I'm in awe.
You never cease to impress, John.

----------


## J.Edward

First let me say thanks to everyone for the rep comments.  :Very Happy: 
That made my week better.  :Wink: 




> A legend maps a city of legends. I have the feeling there's some secret hidden in the curves and the shapes, like a secret language only this magical eye could read. 
> Wonderful. Amazing. And feel free to add any kind of superlative saying how much I love it.


Thanks Beee  :Smile: 
There is some things hidden in curves and shapes here.



> I commented over on dA but wanted to just say again how impressive this is to me. As others have said the sheer number of buildings overwhelms my drawing hand. This city must hold EPIC stories unfolding on a daily basis. Super!!


Thanks Jax  :Smile: 
I think this will be a good one from 2C Gaming. The info for the city sounds compelling.



> Spotted this on Instagram the other day and thought it looked good. ... 
> The larger view here is amazing. My favorite part is the the whisper woods. 
> Thanks for being an inspiration


Thanks E'nara  :Smile: 
It was nice to be able to add so much nature into a city map.



> This is just amazing. I'm in awe.
> You never cease to impress, John.


Thanks so much Ilanthar  :Very Happy: 
The cities keep growing.

----------


## Eilathen

Can only agree with everyone else...your talent just never fails to impress! This is so awesome...as is the other city map, Archensheen. Very inspiring, J!

While you gave us the reason for them not being more "filled in", I'm still a bit sad about it. I think those cities would shine even more with a bit more "solidity" ... they're almost a bit too ethereal atm. Not sure if I am making sense ^^

Anyway, gorgeous maps, J.

----------


## Sandman01086

Just want to echo what everyone else has said - amazing work on both maps mate!

----------


## IICubeII

Dude it's like a where's waldo of city buildings, it's seriously great. I can't even fathom how long that took.

----------


## Tiana

Damn, yo, I love the compass, I love the jutting into different dimensions... the roads are so clean... this map is what I WANTED when I was reading Perdido Street Station. I love China Mieville's writing, but that book's map sucks. This map is baller. Grand, inspiring, and clean and easy to follow, dem roads are outstandingly sharp.

----------


## delgondahntelius

So was this all done in Photoshop? This is just an amazing piece of work!! If it was done in PS, how big was the original map size in inches? I'm guessing you drew each of those buildings individually? That is just insane!! That is a lot of hours of work!

Del

----------


## J.Edward

Sorry I missed these comments. :0



> Can only agree with everyone else...your talent just never fails to impress! This is so awesome...as is the other city map, Archensheen. Very inspiring, J!
> 
> While you gave us the reason for them not being more "filled in", I'm still a bit sad about it. I think those cities would shine even more with a bit more "solidity" ... they're almost a bit too ethereal atm. Not sure if I am making sense ^^
> 
> Anyway, gorgeous maps, J.


Thanks Eilathen  :Smile: 
It comes down to time and money. Plus large city maps are so time intensive for light and shadow.
I could do more work after that which the clients paid for, but then I'd rather spend my free time on my own work, which is already so backed up.  :Wink: 



> Just want to echo what everyone else has said - amazing work on both maps mate!


Thanks Sandman  :Smile: 



> Dude it's like a where's waldo of city buildings, it's seriously great. I can't even fathom how long that took.


Thanks Cube  :Very Happy: 



> Damn, yo, I love the compass, I love the jutting into different dimensions... the roads are so clean... this map is what I WANTED when I was reading Perdido Street Station. I love China Mieville's writing, but that book's map sucks. This map is baller. Grand, inspiring, and clean and easy to follow, dem roads are outstandingly sharp.


Thanks Tiana  :Smile:  I would hate to have to label all those streets



> So was this all done in Photoshop? This is just an amazing piece of work!! If it was done in PS, how big was the original map size in inches? I'm guessing you drew each of those buildings individually? That is just insane!! That is a lot of hours of work!
> 
> Del


Thanks Del  :Smile: 
A large part of it was done in Manga studio, or clip paint, as it it's called now. Then finished in PS.
It was 11 x 17, i think. And yes, insane me drew all individually.  :Wink:

----------


## Landstrider

Wow! The level of detail is truly amazing!

----------


## J.Edward

> Wow! The level of detail is truly amazing!


Thanks Landstrider  :Smile:

----------

